# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  вопрос по испанскому

## Мистер Палево

1. "like this" - ? как это будет по-испански; например в предложение "есть такое слово?" ?  
2. cлово "просто" - ~just - как перевести? -  например в предложении: "могу я просто сказать.?..." - и подобных предложениях

----------


## randem

> 1. "like this" - ? как это будет по-испански; например в предложение "есть такое слово?" ?  
> 2. cлово "просто" - ~just - как перевести? -  например в предложении: "могу я просто сказать.?..." - и подобных предложениях

 1. Así.   Например, "¿Hay una palabra así?" 
2. На испанском языке нет такого слова.  A для вашего примера, вы могли сказать "¿Puedo decir ____ en su lugar?"

----------


## Мистер Палево

спасибо

----------


## Оля

> 2. [s:3aybqjll]На[/s:3aybqjll] В испанском языке нет такого слова.

----------


## kamilo

Просто можно перевести как simplemente.
"Просто мне не нравится" = "Simplemente no me gusta"

----------

